

TED: Shai Agassi's bold plan for electric cars - david927
http://www.ted.com/talks/shai_agassi_on_electric_cars.html

======
Maciek416
Shai has been a media darling for quite some time now. This TED video is from
last year. Are there any actual results to show yet?

~~~
david927
An update from two months ago says this: "Better Place and Renault are
bringing sustainable transportation to Denmark and Israel, beginning in 2011"

